# Warmachine Wrath Rumour Round-Up



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

So with Warmachine Wrath getting closer to release date, I decided to start up a rumour compilation up of all the buts and pieces that have been rumoured so far, and put them in one spot for easy access. Now I've tried to be thourgh in my round-up, but I may have missed some bits and pieces. If this is the case, as soon as I rediscover them, or come across new info, I will post it in thread and update this first post, to keep an up-to-date compilation in the one spot. If you find something I don't, please post it and I will still edit it into this post along with credit to you as well as the source 



*GENERAL RULS/RUMOURS*
Ranking Officer Rules- Preview shown in an except from the No Quarter magazine. Read it here.

Each Faction to get a second Character Jack Upgrade Kit.

*CYGNAR*
New Character Jack: Triumph (already been released).

New Ranking Officer: Captain Jonas Murdoch. (Already Released).

New Caster: Constance Blaize
Constance does not relish violence, but she knows it falls to those pure and strong in body to take up arms in defense of faith and country. Armed with her Morrowan consecrated spear she prepares to strike down all of those who oppose and corrupt her people, particularly the blasphemous undead.
Art:








Fluff from Privateer Press Forums, Picture originally from Lost Hemisphere.

New Battle Engine: Stormstrider










From Insider 25/2/2011
With the arrival of this awesome piece of Cygnar tech, I grabbed development manager David “DC” Carl and had him talk a bit about what you can expect from this fantastic model on the tabletop.

DC: The Storm Strider represents the largest battlefield implementation of Stormsmith technology, so it's only natural that Cygnar's battle engine bears some resemblance in game play to the Stormsmith Storm Tower light artillery. The power of the lightning fields drawn to this towering storm's eye exceed those of smaller lightning staves or rods, and the nimbus of voltaic energy surrounding the tower focuses the electrical blasts of nearby Storm Knights on Cygnar's foes.

As with all the battle engines, the Storm Strider went through numerous changes throughout the development and playtest cycle, but the true constant was its ability to send powerful bolts of lightning arcing deep into enemy lines. Unlike artillery models, though, there are a number of good reasons to get the Storm Strider into the action. As noted above, it assists nearby Storm Knight blasts, but it also builds up an increasing static charge from enemy attacks. This causes a damaged Storm Strider to become more and more deadly as the battle progresses—this poor Winter Guard can certainly tell you all about that.

*KHADOR*
New Ranking Officer: Koldun Kaptain Valachev (Already released)
New Battle Engine: Gun Carriage 










FA2. Description from the retailer newsletter for April:

Khador Gun Carriage Cavalry Battle Engine (Resin and White Metal) MSRP $84.99 PIP 33077
A weapon platform that can deliver death and ruin to nearly any part of the battlefield, the Khador gun carriage is a rolling engine of destruction. Its dual cannons can blast apart enemy warjacks, shatter troop formations, or transform the earth into a crater-scarred wasteland. Their resounding thunder often heralds Khadoran victory on the battlefield. Even without its mighty guns the massive machine can easily smash through enemy lines and trample foes beneath tons of iron and horseflesh.
The Gun Carriage cavalry battle engine comes in a box (PIP 33077). _A player may field two Gun Carriages for each warcaster in a Khador army. _

New Warcaster: Commander Harkevich
Harkevich The Iron Wolf is a tenacious soldier of Khador’s old school of military thought. Harkevich is supremely proficient in the use of warjacks as shock attack forces. He is able to push his machines to perform to their utmost and beyond on any battlefield, bringing their amassed weaponry to bear on his precisely chosen target.

1/3/11: New concept art for Khador Battle Mechaniks: 










*CRYX*
New Bonejack: Scavenger

New Character Helljack: Malice

New Revenant Crew Weapon Attachment:
Cryx Revenant Crew Rifleman Weapon Attachment (White Metal) MSRP $5.99 PIP 34081
The revenant crew rifleman carries a long rifle into battle, adding his own devastating long-range fire to the vicious combat capabilities of his undead brethren. When two or more riflemen work together, they can combine their ranged assault into a single, lethal concerted attack.
The Revenant Crew Rifleman weapon attachment comes in a blister (PIP 34081). A player may add up to three Revenant Crew Riflemen each to two different Revenant Crew of the Atramentous units for each warcaster in a Cryx army. 

New Warcaster: Lord Exhumator Scaverous
When the lich lords of cryx require the secrets of the dead it is the lord exhumator to whom they turn having mastered the techniques of forensic necromancy scaverous attended by souls of the dead even as he reaps others from those he kills his connection to the energies of death are so powerful he can feed on the raw entropy that surrounds him to magnify his sorceries vastly

*MENOTH*
New Character Warjack: Scourge of Heresy (Already Released)

New Ranking Officer:  Attendant Priest  (Already Released)

New Flameguard Cleanser UA. 
Protectorate of Menoth Flameguard Cleanser Officer Unit Attachment (White Metal) MSRP $14.99 PIP 32075
The Flameguard Cleanser officer leads his men into the heart of battle on a tide of scourging flame. Under his command the range and destructive potential of Cleanser purifiers are greatly increased, and they gain the ability to lay down searing curtains of fire that incinerate all who dare oppose the will of the Creator. The Flameguard Cleanser Officer unit attachment comes in a blister (PIP 32075). A player may field one Flameguard Cleanser Officer for each warcaster in a Protectorate of Menoth army. 

New Warcaster: Thyra Flame of Sorrow
Second only to the preceptor of her order thyra represents the ideal to which all daughters of the flame aspire. Widowed during the invasion of sul thyra, harbors an unending thirst for vengeance against the cygnarans. Her hatred for the enemies of the protectorate runs so deep that the shadows of Urcaen itself do her bidding.










*RETRIBUTION*
Retribution New Release Names:
PIP 35025 Retribution Destor Thane Cavalry Solo
PIP 35038 Retribution of Scyrah Heavy Rifle Team - TBD
PIP 35041 Retribution of Scyrah House Shyeel Artificer Battle Mage Solo - TBD

With the following fluff excepts:
April 27th Street Date
The cannons used by the heavy rifle teams of the houseguard are deadly effective pieces of Iosan ordnance. The heavy rifle crews are adept at picking apart enemies from well across the battlefield, and the heavy bolts fired by their cannons can penetrate thick armor with appalling ease.

A player may field up to two Heavy Rifle Teams for each warcaster in a Retribution of Scyrah army. 

The House Shyeel artificer harnesses the might of Iosan magic to blast foes with bolts of rending energy and restrict their movement with walls of raw force. In addition, the artificer can smash enemies in melee with his twin power gauntlets.

A player may field up to three House Shyeel Artificers for each warcaster in a Retribution of Scyrah army. 

New Warcaster: Lord Arcanist Ossyan
House Vrye has been shunned by the Iosans since the atrocities committed by its former Narcissa. Now that Retribution of Scyrah has led the Iosans to war, Lord Arcansit Ossyan of House Vyre is determined to restore its reputation. Armed with strange arcantik weaponry, he is prepared to redeem himself and his house with the blood of his peoples enemies.









New Battle Engine: The Arcantrik Force Generator.









A preview of the Arcantrik Force Generator Card was released in the Insider. 










The blank spaces are filled with the following numbers: 5, 10, 1, 14, 1, 16, 20, 12, 10, 16, 19, 4, 14, 10, 7, 2, 8

Note: There are more numbers that required.

*MERCENARIES*
New Warcaster: Captain Damiano
The very model of the warcaster for hire captain damiano of the steelheads mercenary company knows that men are best motivated not by patriotism, revenge, or love but by cold hard coin. He commands leading his men in difficult battlefield maneuvers before ordering them forth in a final charge. Captain Damiano can conquer any place or people at any cost but always for a price.










*OTHER NEWS*
Found this on the Privateer Press Forums while I was compiling this round-up and thought I'd include it. Seems to have some very interesting news.

To get this thread a little bit more back on topic, this is what's coming out of Templecon....

"10 new warlocks. 4 epics, 4 normal, 2 minions. Battle engines (some "hungry"). New character warbeasts."

"Character jacks/beasts will continue having upgrade kits. But full kits are still possible. Wrath has another set of new character jacks!"

"Domination is a parallel to Wrath. Integrates ideas from a couple years of work. Currently working on anthology books for 2012. "

"Retribution will have first major fiction expansion in almost 2 years. Very excited time for them. Whole story cycle begins in Wrath."

"Searforge will be getting new stuff and will be explored but no specific timing. By end of 2012 there "may" be another Rhulic warcaster."

"Wrath will have 6 warcasters. Increased exposure to Zul coming up in fiction."


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

You forgot the Cryx Character Jack Malice and the new Scavenger Bonejack.


----------



## MilleniumWatcher (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks for the compilation! I didn't know half of the stuff you listed...


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Wait wait wait. Is this going to be a new edition of the rules? I certainly hope not, considering I literally just bought MK.II...


----------



## Talos (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it just contains the new rules for battle engines and then a bunch of new units for each faction. If you arnt going to pick up the battle engines dont think you will really need it. The cards have all the rules for the models but just like you dont need the force of books I can see this being a good buy. 
I find it alot easier to make lists using the book than the cards.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Talos said:


> You forgot the Cryx Character Jack Malice and the new Scavenger Bonejack.


Cheers mate, added them to the first post


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

New concept art for Khador Battle Mechaniks:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

More Stuff:
Scavenger Stats, from the insider:

Snapping Jaws: P+S 11(no icons anywhere on the front)

Speed:7
Mat: 7
Str:7
Rat 4
Def :16
Arm 13 (could be 14)

Stalker boxes.

PC is either 4 or 3.

Concept art for Cygnar's Arch Duke Alain Runewood (Thought to be a Sword Knight Solo:










Concpet art for Flameguard Cleasener Captain:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

seems a shame the models never live up to the artwork, i would be tempted by some of this stuff it it transferred into the minis what on those pages.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thought I would add a little contribution to this thread:


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

More new stuff for Menoth:

Flameguard Cleanser UA up on website.

Current Spoiled rules: 
The UA has a mini feat that change the range of the SP to 10 but lower the POW to 10.
It has the bushwhack order
It has an (*Action) that place a fire wall that do POW 12 and fire continuous effect.

And for Ret:
House Shyeel Artificer up on website.

And Arcantrik Force Generator stats released:










Spoilers:

Apparently range booster grants 2" if you aim.
One of the shots is Rapid Fire (1d3+1 initial attacks)
Another shot is Blasted Earth (POW 16 aoe 4) 

Other Ret Spoilers:
Magister, right. FA is 2, not 3. Cost is 3. 8 wounds. One spell has the same range as mittens unit but 3 more POW and you get to push models within 2" of the target model and the models are pushed 1" directly away/toward the target model.. Another spell grants force barrier to models within 3". Third spell is polarity field. Same magic ability as unit. Beat back and force barrier.Polarity field and force wall (that's the spell that grants force barrier) are (*Action). Polarity field affects the Artificer only. The offensive spell is an (*Attack). Apparently this effect do not distinguish between friend or foe. The Artificer is a Retribution Battle Mage solo.

Rifle team are light artillery, rgn like riflemen, POW 7 ap. Same cost as assasinss and stat similar to houseguards (2 less Spd). 2 models. The Rifle team is a Retribution Houseguard weapon crew unit.

General Battle Engine Spoilers:

The battle engine base is called "huge".
They have to deployed first.
They don't concealment, cover, elevation and forest and clouds don't block los to them.
Can't be slammed, pushed, thrown, kd or made stationary.
They have pathfinder and can be repaired.

Yes they can be cra in melee. Yes they don't get the +4 def. Adding insult to injury if you shoot at a BA in melee and miss you don't randomize. They can run and aim and charge.

Khador:
Gun Carriage Spoilers: 

Weapon platform is not part if the global rules. The wagon has that instead if gunfighter. It's like virtuoso but also allow the model to make range attacks if it makes power attacks and if the model is in melee it can still make range attacks. I guess that a model with weapon platform suffers the in melee penalties if it targets something is in melee with.

Speed is one less than Fenris. Mat and Rat are one more than a standard Khador jack. Def and Arm are the same as a Khador Jack. It has 2 more health than eButcher (not sure if pButcher has the same health or not). Costs as much as a Destroyer.

It has 2 ranged attacks. The range is the same as the widowmakers, the same AoE size as the mortars, and the same PoW as a Destroyer.

It can shoot while in melee and it can trample.

Horses, same PoW as every horse that we have except for the Drakhun. Also causes KD

Cryx:
Scavenger Spoilers: 
Stalker chasis so same stars for DEF ARM MAT etc

back of the card:
Flight
Finisher
Sprint


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

More new stuff!

New Tier for Ret that specifies Mymirdon's without fields. This makes it extremely likely to see *new Mymirdon chassises in Wrath!*

Concept art for Rocinante, the first ever Merc Character Warjack for the new Merc Warcaster:










The cover art for Wrath has been released:










And thanks to Captainspud from the Privateer Press Forums, we have some close-ups!



















So that shows us the Morrowan Jack Gallant (Debate as to whether it's a Character Jack or a new standard Jack), Lord Exhumator Scaverous and his new Character Jack Erebus (seems to based on a Slayer Chassis) and a potential new Carbjack. 

This new Crabjack, along with a possible new chassis for Mymirdons could potentially mean that the alternate Chassis for Khador and Menoth will get a third variant. Which could mean Multi-part Plastic Kits like the first Chassis!

Then there's some other little things for the Mercs:

A new blister called "Alexia, Mistress of the Witchfire" is due to be released. Points towards Alexia going Epic.

Ragman has had some spoilers crop up:
He costs 2 points. He has Madelyn Corbeau stats but add +1 str and +2 mat. He works for everyone but Protectorate and Retribution, has pathfinder and magic ability 7.

He can not be deployed with Morrowans, it has sacrificial pawn [living], one of its spells if it destroy a living or undead model the model destroyed may advance and attack and has the range and pow of Immolation. He also has death field which gives him dark shroud and while within 3" of this model, friendly models also gain dark shroud. It is a *action.

The walking stick is a magical melee weapon.


There you go, enjoy 

EDIT: And for the Hordes players, the next lot of Warlocks will include Epic versions of Grissel, Vayl, Baldur and Hexeris, plus a new Warlock for each Faction except Minions who get two! (All taken from the latest Battle Journal).


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The back of the Arcantrik Force Generator has been revealed:


----------



## IronAngelFury (Apr 24, 2010)

Ironwolf sighting can't tell if he is ironfang or man o war tho:dunno:...


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

IronAngelFury said:


> Ironwolf sighting can't tell if he is ironfang or man o war tho:dunno:...


Cheers mate! I don't think he's bulky enough to be a man-o-war, but then again, with such a slim pic you are right in that it is hard to tell.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Khador's new Warcaster, Kommander Harkevich and his Warjack Black Ivan are now previewed on the PP site.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Cygnar -









Cryx -









Retribution -









Khador -









Menoth -









Mercs -


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

The Cyrx, Ret and Menoth Casters are up on the privateerpress site (along with the new Menoth Character Jack):

Lord Exhumator Scaverous









Lord Arcanist Ossyan









Thyra, Flame of Sorrow









And her Jack: Blood of Martyrs


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Constance Blaze and her warjack Gallant are up:



















Also, one of Blood of Martyrs abilities was spoiled: 
*Hand of Vengeance*- When one or more friendly Faction warrior models are destroyed or removed from play by enemy attacks while within 5” this model, this model gains +2 on attack and damage rolls for one round.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

More assorted spoilers:

Thyra has Elite Carde[Daughters of the Flame]: Vengeance
Menoth are getting a new Warjack, called a Sanctifier, which has a soul collecting mechanic.
Constance Blaize and Gallant are Allies- So Mercs can use them too!

Excerpt from Gallant card:
Cygnar Morrowan Ally Character Heavy Warjack
Accumulator [Morrowan] - When this model begins its activation within 3˝ of one or more friendly Morrowan models, it is allocated 1 focus point.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Lord Exhumator Scaverous is the first warjack i actually like the look of , and would make an awesome chaos dreadnought type chap imho


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Spoilers for Storm Strider and new Merc Warcaster.

Storm Strider
Spd: Siege
Mat: Siege-1
Rat: Siege
Def: Siege-4
Arm: siege+1

has cygnar immunity
can use gun in melée
cam draw LOS like typon

when it's hit by a ranged or melée attack, it gains a power token. Can boost attack and damge rolls with them.

When hit by a melée attack, enemy model is pused away 1 inch.

The storm strider and friendly models attack models within 5 inches of the strider, as long as it has electric weapon, it gains +2 on attack.

Has 2 cannons same RNG as siege, and +1 pow. It's aslo electric.

On a crit, it makes jacks hard to use, like eiryss.

The cannons hit, and then lightning jumps like the storm tower.

Has 2 more health than the AFG, and costs one less.

Captain Damiano:
SPD, STR, RAT and +WP are all the same. 
MAT is 1 higher then above.
Def: see Montador
Arm: see Montador
Rat: see Durgen
Foc: see Durgen
Damage is one less then Magnus
CMD is same as Brocker.

Both of his weapons can damage incorporeal models.

Hand canon: can produce a blast the same way than Hellebore (Ravyn's gun) 

Has the paymaster ability that buffs stealheads: reform or money shot.

Spells:
Convection
Sure Foot
Deadeye
Death March
Warpath

Feat: the addition of more than 2 less than 4 to Arm and Str to friendly mercs in ctrl


----------



## Lord Solar Terminus (Aug 6, 2009)

Didn't see this in the OP and didn't much care to read the last three pages, but here are the full rules for the storm strider:

http://www.gametrademagazine.com/public/default.asp?t=2&m=1&c=58&s=581

Rules-wise it's quite good, and is BFF with stormblades and 'lances, but I was a tad disappointed there is no real interaction with stormsmiths, and it just brings yet more POW10s and doesn't do a damn thing to improve lightning's damage output. I was hoping for +2 damage to electrical attacks within command. Ah well, still the best engine so far.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Anybody else notice the news that PP are delaying the planned August releases due to the fact they can't keep up with the influx of orders they're being getting, so production is been dedicated to only making the currently available models in an effort to lower the backlog.
My local LGS has backorders for 300 kits...both single models and boxed sets.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

HOBO said:


> Anybody else notice the news that PP are delaying the planned August releases due to the fact they can't keep up with the influx of orders they're being getting, so production is been dedicated to only making the currently available models in an effort to lower the backlog.
> My local LGS has backorders for 300 kits...both single models and boxed sets.


Between the 10th anniversary sales, people getting ready for Wrath and GW screwing around with customers, I'm not surprised they are getting flooded with orders.


----------

